# Anyone tried enteric coated peppermint?



## Lana1 (Jun 4, 2001)

I am having lots of gas, bloating and ughhh, D.I have read about Mintrol and other peppermint capsules. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

I ordered the Pepperment Plus from Total Health and took one. It made my 'D' worse. Of course, it affects people differently. I returned what I had left ------







Maybe they will work for youHang in thereDonna


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I love my peppermint pills! While they do not help with D at all - still get that, they help in other ways. I no longer have cramping and bloating, and things just seem to process better. One thing though... once you start using them, you'll find that there's a definite peppermint aroma after you've gone to the bathroom. Kinda odd at home, but it's not too bad when you're out.


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

They made me so sick to my stomach, I had to start taking my ulcer medication again. Everyone's different but they made me very ill.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I tried them and kept belching the taste, almost made me sick. I sometimes open a caps and make a cup of tea out it. That works OK But they didn't help my gas, but then I don't have a problem getting rid of gas either....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

due to the nature of what is actually happening in the small bowel of patients with d-predominant IBS symptoms, the response to peppermint supplementation is unpredictable. In person who has not lost oral tolerance to peppermint, they may find a dose of peppermint which they associate with some reduction in symptoms. Thoe who have lost oral tolracne and become reactive to pepeprmint will find their symptoms become distinctly worse. The onoy way to predict is to either do a open oral challenge (choose a time when your symptoms seem stable for a few days then start taking the peppermint supplement you want to test in the way the supplements instructions say to take it. Do that for at least 3 days and wait at least 5 days to see if there is any repsonse one way or the other. Or it can be included in a food sesnsitivity test. Either way you can find out if you are sensitive (reactive). If you are not, it may require using it for a longer peirod of time thatn the oral challenge to perceive a benefit. It is not a predictable protocol.MNL


----------

